# Plantinum Betta Spawn



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Plantium black male & dragon green female spawning. Hopefully its successful. Here the picture of the female she is very pretty. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1291198571


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Plantium black male & dragon green female spawning. Hopefully its successful. Here the picture of the female she is very pretty.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1291198571


Is that the male in your avatar? They are both gorgeous! I hope they spawn, too. I'm curious as to what their babies will look like.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well after I took out the female I thought the male was just fixing the nest, but he was looking for eggs to stuff his fat belly instead. I took out him since he is a bad father. Right now i'm putting in my other male to see if he will take care of the eggs or eat it like the real father. Right now currently have 8 eggs left unless there are more hidden. I lost like 25 eggs so far. Yes the male is my avatar. BAD DADDY!!!!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

oh no!  that sucks he is so pretty. Will be interesting to see if the other betta will look after the eggs. risky! why didnt you just artificially hatch?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Well after I took out the female I thought the male was just fixing the nest, but he was looking for eggs to stuff his fat belly instead.......


 
Did you by chance accidentally bump/disturb the nest when you were removing the female? Anyway, I think it increases the chances of a male eating the eggs if you disturb the nest. My fish's great great grandfather was a proven breeder and great father, but one time I accidentally disturbed the nest removing the female and he ate every single egg!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well when i turn on the lamp to check the eggs he went crazy, so I did distrub him. My other spawn the male doesn't mind the bright light but this one seems to be distrub by the bright light. I'm just going to leave my eggs in there with the temperature at 82* and see if they hatch.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think I will artificially hatch them because my last attempt fail. Probably next time when I get another spawn from this male I will attempt to do artificially hatching.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

my friend's black dragon was an egg eater too. strange. he said that the thai ppL only breed them during one time of the year.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Not 100% sure yet if that black plantium male is a egg eater. It was probably my fault he ate them next time I spawn him again I won't turn on the bright light and be more careful with remover of the female. On the other hand I spot 1 lone survivor baby fry hopefully there more.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Not 100% sure yet if that black plantium male is a egg eater. It was probably my fault he ate them next time I spawn him again I won't turn on the bright light and be more careful with remover of the female. On the other hand I spot 1 lone survivor baby fry hopefully there more.


i hope there's more!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

My next spawn is going to be my brother super black male x my black plantium female.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

My plat. Red dragon looks just like your black plat!!! How's breeding going? I just picked up 2 more marble dragon prs from Kia. Lol... now I got too much n I won't know what to do with thr fry once they grow...lol


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

lol you mean same body but different fins. Yea they both pretty much alike except the fins color. Marble dragon what color? I don't know sell your betta at the Hmong new years or ask around. Pass me some lol I wouldn't mind working on red plantium either.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Breeding is alright just going to wait for the black male and female plantium to do their things. Then i'm going to wait 2 weeks and redo the male plantium and that pretty lady agian.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

New Year??? NO!!! Lol I'm not going to look like a fool. I gotta make a trip there soon to pick up some microworms....I want to start up a culture in case I need it for the future....colors that I just got are a white/green/brown marble n the other one I don't remember.so I split my 10 gallon into 4 and keep 4 males in there. The next morning I woke up a seen the blue/white marble in the wrong place....I looked n he beat up my plat. Red dragon I just breed with the yellow dragon....that was not cool....lol


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

dont forget to share some with me too


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

????


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

aKu3 said:


> ????


when you get some fry. haha



blong's told me about you.

I'm junior vue btw.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

So your friend has microworms? do they smell? lol 4 male in one tank your divider fail then. You should go to dollar tree to pick up those container that look like the $5 container for pets at wal-mart.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well you know people sell betta at the soccer tournment, but they don't sell any hmpk thats the thing that sucks.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

BettaJ said:


> when you get some fry. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was like who u talkn to??? U from atown too? What do you got goin?


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

What do the containers look like? How much are they n how do u keep all heated? My divider is too high he coudnt of jumped over....somehow he must of snuck under which seems inpossible too!!!


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

if your lookin for microworms, i just got some for free from a guy i bought fish from here in Milwaukee, if youre in town.

his user is sx_yang on aquabid


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

aKu3 said:


> I was like who u talkn to??? U from atown too? What do you got goin?


haha. naww, im from miltown.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

BettaJ said:


> if your lookin for microworms, i just got some for free from a guy i bought fish from here in Milwaukee, if youre in town.
> 
> his user is sx_yang on aquabid


I might take u up on that offer....but I never come there...might b a while. U raising bettas too? What do u have going rite now???


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

aKu3 said:


> I might take u up on that offer....but I never come there...might b a while. U raising bettas too? What do u have going rite now???


yeah i got a few bettas. My armadillo x cambodian spawn all died yesterday. 
but i have a few giant x plakat spawn left alive.

tomorrow i should be gettin a few dragons from kia.
and yes, all 3 of us have black dragons haha.

i also have a golden dragon too!!! wow
-and a platinum red male hmpk


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

1 dollar lol they are as big as the one at wal-mart for 5 bucks(critter box). Well my room is heated so its easy.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bettaj- is your giant a dragon? I was at kias and he has a couple nice dragon giants but only 1 female. He has very nice bettas...gotta go check them out in person...he's got a very nice set up...very friendly too. N I don't have black dragons...so I'm going to have to trade for some....I'm more into the marble hmpk....I think they look way prettier...lol...I might have to make a trip to miltown to check your stuff out.
I could probably still use a couple critter boxes. Which dollar store?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

<<<<<<<he is the one in my avatar

-i dont have anything good up for grabs now. just a cello-dragon HMF, a red white BFHM, and a DT red/blue HM.

the rest are still in the process to breed.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

What are u getting from Kia? He's shipping it to you? How many fish n how much for shipping?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

aKu3 said:


> What are u getting from Kia? He's shipping it to you? How many fish n how much for shipping?


$35 express (i fugured gas would cost $100 if i drove)

3 fish: 1 red/copper dragon. 1 super black female. and 1 green/red dragon male. All HMPK.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

So far all the dollar tree in atown and Oshkosh has them. Maybe Greenbay has some in there dollar tree.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

That's not bad for shipping...I just order 20 ebjd n blue genes and it was $20 for shipping. Hopefully they make it here alive. But u could of drove there found yourself a good women in the cities n bring fish back. My sister lives there so I go there quite a bit. N ill look for those containers here in town


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

well, my red dragon female was DOA. the super black is half dead, (breathing hard w/fungus). the green red dragon is doing fine.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Man that suks...he is going to replace correct? I picked up a pr from him for a guy in atown and a couple days after he got it...it started growing fungus on its lips he still replaces it. Like I said kia's a good guy. Haven't had a problem with my fish I got from him yet. That's crazy though...shipping isn't that far away!!!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

How long did express take for it to arrive in Milk even when he is sending from wisconsin too? Your betta probably die because of the cold. The one i order from Thailand almost didn't make it either because it was too cold too. I thought most super black female were infertile unless they were bred from a lace black?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

he gave me the super black for free. this is the 2nd attempt to mail'em out.
She has some fungus on her. I see her swimming upwards now, then later she's back down. Im not sure if its a sign of dying, or her getting better.
-The male has a lil bit of fungus on his lips too. but i think a lil salt and meds can cure it. He seems healthy. 
-The red dragon is dead for sure.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> How long did express take for it to arrive in Milk even when he is sending from wisconsin too? Your betta probably die because of the cold. The one i order from Thailand almost didn't make it either because it was too cold too. I thought most super black female were infertile unless they were bred from a lace black?


he dropped it off around 3PM.
Arrived here 9AM

-he said he'll send me some replacement fish (on him) later when the weather is warmer.
-I guess he is a real nice guy.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you try putting your red dragon female near a house heater? This one time I got my crowntail female from petco and it died. It was in the car for like 6 hours and it was around 35 degree that night and I didnt' know. Then I turned on the car and put her next to the heat and 10 mintues later she woke up agian and was fine. Next time give that a try.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Did you try putting your red dragon female near a house heater? This one time I got my crowntail female from petco and it died. It was in the car for like 6 hours and it was around 35 degree that night and I didnt' know. Then I turned on the car and put her next to the heat and 10 mintues later she woke up agian and was fine. Next time give that a try.


We'll, i floated her in my tank (set at 82F) for about an hour. 

no luck...


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that then. Well hopefully he sends you better one next time without fungus.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Sorry to hear that then. Well hopefully he sends you better one next time without fungus.


Ua tsaug haha
-and the black female is swimming around now (very slowly).

I hope she makes it. But one of her eyes has pretty bad fungus. but the fungi on her back has come off now. I see traces of dark blue at the tips of her fins, so hopefully she's not melano. cuz if she is.. dayum. she'll only look good to keep in my sorority


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just at dollar tree and I couldn't find the critter boxes....unless this place doesn't sell them. Can u take a pic of wat u r talking about. R u ghetto riggn these containers n usin them for this purpose only cuz I did see a lot of them that would work.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out my page you see it in the black plantium album.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Alot of them would work the one i'm using has a cover but its not like a tight lid cover where you would have to poke holes in.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Although I have never seen critter keepers at a dollar tree, I have seen some 1 gallon sized tupperware type containers with lids at dollar tree. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Check my page I have a picture of the plastic container. It has a cover that is split in half which is nice because it doesn't close so tight still allowing air to go inside. I found these where they girls products were or near the other stuff where they have their buckets or plastic containers.


----------

